# Removing Metalic Foil Wallpapers/ Prepping the Wall for Hanging Them



## parodi

*Removing Metallic Foil Wallpapers/ Prepping the Wall for Hanging Them*

I know it is hard to believe but the old-fashioned metallic foil wallcoverings are making a comeback bringing with them the problems of yore. The Mylar "foil looks" of the late 1970's fixed the removal problems of the ealier metallic foils but it appears the industry has forgotten the lesson. 

One thing is clear though, in the old days homeowners would shake their heads when told their foil wallcovering was not removable without massive wall damage. The difference today is the customer will likely say, "Who can I sue?"

The following video shows how foils can be difficult to remove. Yet sometimes they are surprisingly easy to remove. When in doubt though the best method I have found is to use Cavalier's HD Non Woven Liner paper available at www.wallliner.com


----------

